# Express Entry query



## reachsanaullah (Aug 28, 2015)

I have enrolled for Express Entry with 360 points and i have the below query regarding my employment details.

I have worked in 2 different organisations.

2008-2012 India - Organisation A
2012-2014 India - Organisation B
2014-present UAE - Organisation B

I am in UAE for the same ORG B as a onsite consultant. Now how should i notify this in EE. How many rows/entries i would need to have under the employment details.

As of now, I have just 2 Rows/Entries. One for OrgA and an another for OrgB. Also, I have mentioned the location as UAE for OrgB, But I am in UAE for not complete 2012-present day.

Please assist me with the right direction like how to manage this.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

reachsanaullah said:


> I have enrolled for Express Entry with 360 points and i have the below query regarding my employment details.
> 
> I have worked in 2 different organisations.
> 
> ...



I have never heard those questions before. It is not about how many lines of employment you have. That doesn't change your points. If those organizations and work was in Canada it would make a difference but they are not. I dont think you understand - points are not given for the number of lines you have under any one question


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

JT9688 said:


> I have never heard those questions before. It is not about how many lines of employment you have. That doesn't change your points. If those organizations and work was in Canada it would make a difference but they are not. I dont think you understand - points are not given for the number of lines you have under any one question


Quite. And with only 360 points it hardly matters anyway.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

reachsanaullah said:


> I have enrolled for Express Entry with 360 points and i have the below query regarding my employment details.
> 
> I have worked in 2 different organisations.
> 
> ...



Your point total of 360 is nowhere near enough to gain entry to Canada.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

JT9688 said:


> I have never heard those questions before. It is not about how many lines of employment you have. That doesn't change your points. If those organizations and work was in Canada it would make a difference but they are not. I dont think you understand - points are not given for the number of lines you have under any one question


Right now points are at 453. I think possibly by the end of the year points will be closer to low 300s so you might have to wait till next year to get drawn and if you are lucky it may be near end of year


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JT9688 said:


> Right now points are at 453. I think possibly by the end of the year points will be closer to low 300s so you might have to wait till next year to get drawn and if you are lucky it may be near end of year


The points have never gone below 450 but you expect them to drop that low? What, exactly, are you basing this on?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I too would be surprised if it broke 450.

From what I understand of the program, EE is meant to give those with the best chance of _successfully_ making the transition to life in Canada (good English/French language ability, good work experience, some ties to Canada etc) an easier way to get to Canada without having to run the gauntlet that was the Federal Skilled Worker Program (i.e.the old "quota" system that ended on 31 December 2014). 

Clearly CIC would also like to be able to maintain limits on how many people come to Canada every year while letting the best qualified applicants in, without actually imposing a quota, so the best way for them to do this is to have an (unwritten, unannounced) floor to the eligible CRS rank - I'm sure that they've had someone run the numbers and figure out what the lowest CRS score would be that they'd deem to be "acceptable" and without actually saying what the number is (and offending a whole bunch of would be applicants in the pool)... if they wanted to flood the pool (and make extra work for themselves), then they would just dispense with the draws, bottom out the draw numbers in the low-to-mid 300s and hand out ITA to anyone who met the minimum score... this would let pretty much anyone in the pool have access to an ITA, regardless of their credentials.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> The points have never gone below 450 but you expect them to drop that low? What, exactly, are you basing this on?


I guess its because I work in the industry and I deal with this every day. As well you have to realize that all LMIA candidates have been drawn already and those that are getting them now 

a) must have at least one year of skilled work experience meaning they will not be drawn 
this year

b) few LMIAs are being issued for FSW category due to downturn in the economy and the employment rates

c)  Trades dont get points for their education and they are currently getting shortchanged in the EE file management system

d) Backlog has mostly been dealt with. 

Yes, all candidates still have to meet the requirements of the FSW, CEC or FSTP or PNP in order to be in the EE. EE is not a program - it is a file management system. It is how the files are being managed. NOT a program for selecting candidates. 

All candidates must still have the settlement and they still must qualify under one of the existing programs.


----------

